

Holiday Script : Resize Photo Tree - kirubakaran
http://www.kirubakaran.com/resize-photo-tree.html

======
wccrawford
What does it say about me that I'd have used bash and find and convert and
done it in a few lines?

I'm thinking:

Reproduce directory structure: 'find' and 'mkdir'

Resize images: 'find' and 'convert'

Maybe a couple lines for stating the usage.

~~~
touseefliaqat
Lets see who submits the shortest code to do the same in bash, perl, etc? and
how short we can go? Let the competition begin...

------
imaihal
awesome!

~~~
kirubakaran
Thanks.

